# Enter the Vegetable



## Xue Sheng (Apr 29, 2015)

Thinking of returning to my vegetarian ways, I’ve been gaining weight and having all sorts of joint pain since I stopped. I was trying to be what they call a Lacto-ovo vegetarian



> Lacto-ovo vegetarian: Lacto-ovo vegetarians do not consume red meat, white meat, fish or fowl. However, lacto-ovo vegetarians do consume dairy products and egg products. This is the most common type of vegetarian.



But if I am to be entirely truthful, if I was in a good Chinese restaurant vegetarian went out the window, but luckily there were only 2 in my area then, now 3 and I rarely get to Chinatown.

I am debating if I should try to go full on Lacto-ovo again or just except my Chinese food weakness and just be a Flexitarian



> Flexitarian – A plant-based diet with the occasional meat item on the menu. These folks do their best to limit meat intake as much as possible and they have an almost entirely plant-based diet. This is not technically considered a “vegetarian” diet, but we commend the effort!



So far so good today as a Lacto-ovo vegitarian...but the day is not over yet


----------



## Gnarlie (Apr 29, 2015)

Some of the best vegetarian and vegan food is Chinese, I'm never out of our local asian supermarket.

Degree of vegness is entirely your choice, and a little slip is not the end of the world. I don't eat dairy or eggs, but I have been know to set aside that policy for a good naan bread if one without dairy is not available.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 29, 2015)

Gnarlie said:


> Some of the best vegetarian and vegan food is Chinese, I'm never out of our local asian supermarket.



True, but there are so many yummy meat dishes too.... and at home if my wife makes dumplings or Baozi..... I can kiss vegetarianism goodbye for that meal too. However after I have been on a plant based diet for awhile I do not eat anywhere near the amount of this stuff that I seem to be able to eat at the moment



Gnarlie said:


> Degree of vegness is entirely your choice, and a little slip is not the end of the world. I don't eat dairy or eggs, but I have been know to set aside that policy for a good naan bread if one without dairy is not available.



I am generally ok with little slips here and there, but of late (last year) I have been rather carnivorous and I do honestly feel my heath has taken a hit because of it. I have also noticed and yogurt seems to have a negative effect on me as well, or at least I feel better if I don't eat it.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 29, 2015)

I am a see-foodarian.  Meaning if I see food I eat it! 

No way I could be vegetarian but..... if I was I have to admit that Indian vegetarian food is absolutely fantastic!!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 29, 2015)

As I sit here eating a whole wheat bagel with hummus...thinking of last nights gouging on Guō Ròu (similar to sweat and sour pork), but at least I had it with green beans...I have been, for at least the last year a see-foodarian as well.... but it is not agreeing with me so I shall go back and give this another try


----------



## granfire (Apr 29, 2015)

if it does not agree with you, leave it be!
I have about 60 dollars worth of girl scout cookies sitting in my freezer now.
A few years ago, they would have not stood a chance, now, more than 3 or four cookies, and I am sick!
So I don't.

The deal is, we need to eat less over all. In turn we can then afford to eat better quality. What that is is different for everybody though.
Eating meat for every meal, every day is a relatively new thing. Most people went meatless most of the time, safe a bit of bacon for flavoring etc, but in essence, you didn't have meat unless it was Sunday/Holiday!


----------



## Buka (Apr 29, 2015)

I have found that every person, depending on God knows what, eats differently. Maybe it's genetics, maybe it's habit, availability, knowledge or taste. Damned if I know. But I hope it involves good pizza.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 29, 2015)

Pizza is very, very important Buka!  That and beer!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 29, 2015)

WHOA!!!! Now hold on there.....lets not get unreasonable here...there is nothing I said that even suggests I will not be having the occasional pizza and beer


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 30, 2015)

Did great yesterday with this...until I got home...my wife had made dumplings....... not beating myself up over this because they are delicious, but I am back at it today


----------



## Jenna (Apr 30, 2015)

Xue Sheng said:


> Did great yesterday with this...until I got home...my wife had made dumplings....... not beating myself up over this because they are delicious, but I am back at it today


Now I will be happiest when I hear from you XS.. "I cooked my wife and lovely family an awesome dinner.  It was good for me on my extremo veggie plan.. and but they really enjoyed it too and did not even notice it was missing delicious tasty meat and fish" !!! 
Jxxx


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 30, 2015)

Jenna said:


> Now I will be happiest when I hear from you XS.. "I cooked my wife and lovely family an awesome dinner.  It was good for me on my extremo veggie plan.. and but they really enjoyed it too and did not even notice it was missing delicious tasty meat and fish" !!!
> Jxxx



My wife would be ok with all veggie, my youngest would not do as well, my oldest would starve, his current 4 food groups are Bread, Beef, Chicken and fish


----------



## Gnarlie (Apr 30, 2015)

I just made mexican spiced stuffed baked aubergines topped with almond creme and it was delicious. Vegtastic.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 30, 2015)

And I am on my way to buy a salad, I will add Black beans to it after I get back


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 30, 2015)

One of the first things they said to my husband after his heart attack was that he should change his diet, no more fry ups, takeaways etc. he looked at them and said he eats properly we don't have any of that. They came back later after all the tests and said that his blood pressure and cholesterol levels were actually good so they said well it *must* be what he eats, implying he wasn't telling the truth about his diet, they came back again and said his weight is good and he seems very fit for his age. They asked him what he ate he told them, home made food mostly, fresh veggies and fruit, no factory made 'food' or takeaways. We eat fish, venison, chicken, pheasant, grouse, turkey and some beef, lamb and a little duck. Now nearly three months on they've told him he's diabetic which is what is mostly likely the cause of the  heart disease, the diabetes is 99% certainly hereditary and he will have to change his diet, no fry ups, takeaways..........


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 30, 2015)

I hope he follows his diet, you may want to pick up a video "Forks over Knives" and give it a look another site with some pretty good vegitable recipes is Engine 2, but I believe he is full on Vegan

Several years ago a good friend of mine had a heat attack and in the hospital he started telling me how he was going to change his diet and quit smoking. When he returned to work he continued to tell everyone how things have changed. One night I caught him outside of our building smoking and then a few days later a pizza delivery guy showed up with a large pizza for him and he was right back smoking and eating horrible. 2 heat attacks and a surgically installed defibrillator later....he actually quit smoking... have not seen him in years, but then if he went back to his old habits again I doubt he is around anymore


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 30, 2015)

Xue Sheng said:


> I hope he follows his diet, you may want to pick up a video "Forks over Knives" and give it a look another site with some pretty good vegitable recipes is Engine 2, but I believe he is full on Vegan
> 
> Several years ago a good friend of mine had a heat attack and in the hospital he started telling me how he was going to change his diet and quit smoking. When he returned to work he continued to tell everyone how things have changed. One night I caught him outside of our building smoking and then a few days later a pizza delivery guy showed up with a large pizza for him and he was right back smoking and eating horrible. 2 heat attacks and a surgically installed defibrillator later....he actually quit smoking... have not seen him in years, but then if he went back to his old habits again I doubt he is around anymore




He's always as I have eaten 'properly', we eat very healthily, they just couldn't believe that he did eat like that. He'd had a heart attack so therefor must have been eating badly! It's quite annoying when they start to lecture you so then you point out that you eat exactly the way they say you should and we have done for 40 odd years. They've said the heart problems are caused by hereditary diabetes, there was little to nothing he could have done better, he doesn't smoke, rarely drinks, exercises and eats properly. sometimes, s*** just happens as a friend of ours put it! Still, he's survived it all which I guess he wouldn't have if he HAD smoked, drank and ate fry ups!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Apr 30, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> One of the first things they said to my husband after his heart attack was that he should change his diet, no more fry ups, takeaways etc. he looked at them and said he eats properly we don't have any of that. They came back later after all the tests and said that his blood pressure and cholesterol levels were actually good so they said well it *must* be what he eats, implying he wasn't telling the truth about his diet, they came back again and said his weight is good and he seems very fit for his age. They asked him what he ate he told them, home made food mostly, fresh veggies and fruit, no factory made 'food' or takeaways. We eat fish, venison, chicken, pheasant, grouse, turkey and some beef, lamb and a little duck. Now nearly three months on they've told him he's diabetic which is what is mostly likely the cause of the  heart disease, the diabetes is 99% certainly hereditary and he will have to change his diet, no fry ups, takeaways..........



See, haven't we told you the UK medical system is not good!?!?!  

My wife is from Korea and that is mostly what we eat, and have done so for over 35 years.  I have had triple by-pass surgery and am diabetic.  Some people are just prone to cholesterol buildup, and doctors I have talked to say they aren't sure why.  That includes vegans.  I have had prostate cancer, but that was apparently due to the all expense paid 4 year vacation I had in Vietnam.  I have diabetes and the 4 year vacation probably had a lot to do with that as well, considering my diet.  Keep him on his medication, and him (and you) on a good diet; don't overeat, and keep exercising.  Then whatever comes, comes.  He may just be predisposed for those problems.  But medicine, diet and exercise will do a lot for anybody's longevity.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 30, 2015)

p





Tez3 said:


> He's always as I have eaten 'properly', we eat very healthily, they just couldn't believe that he did eat like that. He'd had a heart attack so therefor must have been eating badly! It's quite annoying when they start to lecture you so then you point out that you eat exactly the way they say you should and we have done for 40 odd years. They've said the heart problems are caused by hereditary diabetes, there was little to nothing he could have done better, he doesn't smoke, rarely drinks, exercises and eats properly. sometimes, s*** just happens as a friend of ours put it! Still, he's survived it all which I guess he wouldn't have if he HAD smoked, drank and ate fry ups!



That was likely my friends issue, he ate horrible. per his Doctor after the first heart attack, he was dead twice and they brought him back.

My family has a history of cardiac problems, which is why I say a cardiologist for years. Then one day a couple years ago my cardiologist was suggesting adding an additional medication to fight cholesterol and I was rather resistant and said I wanted to try diet change first. He said that was fine but he also added very few people, and based on his experience none, are ever able to change like that. It was that statement that got me to look at vegetable based diets and after a year I went back to his office and he kicked me out for being to healthy. I fell off that diet a little over a year ago and I can feel the changes in my health and mobility so now I am getting back on that plant heavy, no red meat, very little meat at all, diet. And after reading several studies about arthritis/joint inflammation and dairy, I am considering dropping dairy from my diet as well, but that will be really hard for me to do.

Doctors are very good at not listening when they are already decided what the truth is...whether or is truth or not does not matter much because they came up with it..oh and I'm married to one and related to a few more so I speak from experience .....I hope Mr Tez recovers fully and continues to do well


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 30, 2015)

oftheherd1 said:


> See, haven't we told you the UK medical system is not good!?!?!
> 
> My wife is from Korea and that is mostly what we eat, and have done so for over 35 years.  I have had triple by-pass surgery and am diabetic.  Some people are just prone to cholesterol buildup, and doctors I have talked to say they aren't sure why.  That includes vegans.  I have had prostate cancer, but that was apparently due to the all expense paid 4 year vacation I had in Vietnam.  I have diabetes and the 4 year vacation probably had a lot to do with that as well, considering my diet.  Keep him on his medication, and him (and you) on a good diet; don't overeat, and keep exercising.  Then whatever comes, comes.  He may just be predisposed for those problems.  But medicine, diet and exercise will do a lot for anybody's longevity.



Ooh that's fighting talk! It's not that the NHS is no good it's that he was in the James Cook Hospital in Middlesbrough, in the NE of England a place famous for the diet of it's inhabitants, such delicacies as fried Mars bars, fired pies and of course the Parmo. That last is a killer all on it's own. We have never tried it let along eaten it and we live over 30 miles away from 'Boro'.

You will love this.....


----------



## oftheherd1 (Apr 30, 2015)

Now it's parmo instead of coals to Newcastle.  Who knew?

We have some strange concoction here in the USA too, such as fried ice cream.  Last night one of my slugs was a chinese lady who is going to spend 3 days in Korea, and has heard that the McDonalds there uses chicken instead of buns.  I think she may have it confused with Kentucky Fried Chicken KFC launches the breadless mega-burger where the part of the bun is played by fried pieces of chicken Metro News but I still can't fathom it, and certainly wouldn't be likely to eat it.  I would have to call roto-router to clean out my arteries after eating it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 1, 2015)

Did well yesterday too...but....my oldest made dumplings when he got home.....DAMN!!!! I think there is a dumpling conspiracy going on in my home.


----------



## Tez3 (May 1, 2015)

Xue Sheng said:


> Did well yesterday too...but....my oldest made dumplings when he got home.....DAMN!!!! I think there is a dumpling conspiracy going on in my home.



Around the World in 7 Vegan Dumplings One Green Planet


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 1, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Around the World in 7 Vegan Dumplings One Green Planet



Thank you I shall give some of these a try, but I will have to do it because if it is not Chinese my wife will not make it. However my wife can and will make vegetable dumplings...however my oldest will not..... vegetables are just not one of the 4 food groups in his opinion..... and I am weak minded and easily swayed by a good dumpling so I take full responsibility for the devouring of any dumplings that may have occurred last evening....


----------



## Tez3 (May 1, 2015)

Being Jewish I'm totally in favour of dumplings!


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 1, 2015)

Its a big Northern Chinese thing too, that and baozi.


----------



## granfire (May 4, 2015)

I want some potstickers now......


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 4, 2015)

Made it to a Chinese restaurant today and had.... vegetable dumplings..... made it.... but got home lost it..... oldest made a chicken quesadilla and as much as I did not want it, he mde it and wanted me to try it, so I did...it was good, but I wish I didn't have it, that one I will pay for later


----------



## Zero (May 13, 2015)

granfire said:


> Most people went meatless most of the time, safe a bit of bacon for flavoring etc, but in essence, you didn't have meat unless it was Sunday/Holiday!


Granfire, of what age and where is this meatless, bacon flavouring world you reference?


----------



## Zero (May 13, 2015)

Xue Sheng said:


> p
> 
> My family has a history of cardiac problems, which is why I say a cardiologist for years. Then one day a couple years ago my cardiologist was suggesting adding an additional medication to fight cholesterol and I was rather resistant and said I wanted to try diet change first. He said that was fine but *he also added very few people, and based on his experience none, are ever able to change like that*.
> Doctors are very good at not listening when they are already decided what the truth is...whether or is truth or not does not matter much because they came up with it..oh and I'm married to one and related to a few more so I speak from experience .....I hope Mr Tez recovers fully and continues to do well



This is crapola, I have plenty of friends, and my own father and mum, who have seriously changed their diets and/or quit smoking etc long term for health or other reasons. Sure, a lot of people won't (not can't) change but then many can and do.

Changing your diet or approach to life, to me makes a lot more sense and seems a lot more sustainable and healthy then opting for some synthetic medication to simply counter the ruinous activities you continue with.


----------



## Zero (May 13, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Ooh that's fighting talk! It's not that the NHS is no good it's that he was in the James Cook Hospital in Middlesbrough, in the NE of England a place famous for the diet of it's inhabitants, such delicacies as fried Mars bars, fired pies and of course the Parmo. That last is a killer all on it's own. We have never tried it let along eaten it and we live over 30 miles away from 'Boro'.
> 
> You will love this.....


Yes, NHS is great for what it is (and that can't be knocked) but I wouldn't want to rely on it solely and without private insurance.  I have seen several (scratch that, _numerous_) different GPs which were completely off target or simply lax beyond reason when coming to them with sports/fight injuries or ailments.  Going to a private specialist on the other hand who devoted the time to research the ailment and focused rehab produced results, also in some instances going to a very good, reputable Eastern medicine practitioner also worked, as I have found the Eastern medicine approach is to not rush the diagnosis, examinations and treatment process (even in the UK, the Chinese doctors don't rush the job and even spend more time than the slot you have paid for (unlike GPs)).  Problem with GPs and NHS is it is a 10-minute-slot-conveyor-belt, where if they miss your - or more importantly, you kid's - condition things can end up very grim and tragic!!

If you are educated or confident enough to challenge the GPs and hospital doctors, then you can often get what you need or want but I feel very sorry and anxious for those not so educated or confident and that blindly put their faith in the local GP with their and their kids' health.


----------



## Zero (May 13, 2015)

oftheherd1 said:


> Now it's parmo instead of coals to Newcastle.  Who knew?
> 
> We have some strange concoction here in the USA too, such as fried ice cream.  Last night one of my slugs was a chinese lady who is going to spend 3 days in Korea, and has heard that the McDonalds there uses chicken instead of buns.  I think she may have it confused with Kentucky Fried Chicken KFC launches the breadless mega-burger where the part of the bun is played by fried pieces of chicken Metro News but I still can't fathom it, and certainly wouldn't be likely to eat it.  I would have to call roto-router to clean out my arteries after eating it.



I reckon I have a hankering to try that fried chicken, chicken burger!!!

One of the, if not the very best, things to ever come out of the States was the Tur-Du-Ken for Thanks Giving or Christmas time (I forget which). Whole turkey, turkey stuffing, stuffed with whole duck, orange stuffing, stuffed with whole chicken, chicken stuffing and with strips of bacon layered all over the outside of the turkey.  Freakin' awesome.  When I was a kid back in NZ we had a yank who came to a Christmas hungi (a hungi is basically a mega-moist underground food steamer which the Maori use/used for cooking.  Where you dig a pit in the back yard, chuck in some rocks, get a big fire going and burn it down, chuck in all your food wrapped in flax (or these days wet potato sacks or whatever) and then bury it in dirt and leave for a good few hours; the meat just falls off the bone).

Anyhow, this yank fella came over with all these birds and stuffing and set about getting it together and chucked it in the oven in the house. When it was cooked it was insanely good (and decadent). The bros went nuts for it and I had to fight for what I could get.

As an aside, the English do, or back in the day did, even more wacked out crazy stuff, like stuffing a roasted antelope with a turtle, with a dove, with a quail, with a sparrow etc.  Sick but good.  

Sorry Xue Sheng, I am not sure how this is helping you with your  vege ways, maybe the above depraved levels of wretched carnivorous insanity  actually help with going vege!!  : )

You're not going to have to give up on your salt n' pepper squid are you??!!


----------



## granfire (May 13, 2015)

Zero said:


> Granfire, of what age and where is this meatless, bacon flavouring world you reference?


It isn't meatless bacon flavor, silly!

But a little bacon goes a long way to give a pan of home fries the special touch!


----------



## Zero (May 13, 2015)

granfire said:


> It isn't meatless bacon flavor, silly!
> 
> But a little bacon goes a long way to give a pan of home fries the special touch!


Haha(!!), grammar!! Not the bacon (meatless or otherwise) but the general lack of meat you talk about other than on Sunday - that sounds more like hell than any place on earth.

Agreed about the chips, I have ditched all that for now, but I must admit chips or _anything_ fried in bacon oil is the king of kings!!


----------



## Zero (May 13, 2015)

here's another thing Granfire, I was having a highly intellectual argument about the old adage, "you are what you eat" with one of my work buddies, an Indian dude who is some kind of veg-o type and who places some kind of spiritual importance on cows or yaks (or some thing with horns, I forget, that's not important anyway). He has an issue with all the cold cuts of beef, beef shakes, chicken, various animal carcasses I consume through the day in his close proximity.  : )  

Cows eat grass, right?  So that makes a cow like  a mix of 95% grass and water, pretty much.  Right?! Right.

If I then eat a cow, all I am essentially doing is eating a whole lot of grass or grass derived "stuff".  meat is just a form of grass-product... grassy stuff...

Consuming large quantities of cow is really akin to being a veg-o. As the cow is what it eats and I'm eating that cow.

I think I made my point.


----------



## granfire (May 13, 2015)

Zero said:


> here's another thing Granfire, I was having a highly intellectual argument about the old adage, "you are what you eat" with one of my work buddies, an Indian dude who is some kind of veg-o type and who places some kind of spiritual importance on cows or yaks (or some thing with horns, I forget, that's not important anyway). He has an issue with all the cold cuts of beef, beef shakes, chicken, various animal carcasses I consume through the day in his close proximity.  : )
> 
> Cows eat grass, right?  So that makes a cow like  a mix of 95% grass and water, pretty much.  Right?! Right.
> 
> ...



Second hand vegetarian, eh? Sounds good to me.
Around here, you get the evil eye suggesting horse is edible. For the same pseudo spiritual reasons.
(I don't do religion anymore.)

If you get good beef, you are still doing the bodily temple some good. 
Unfortunately, something like 98% of all beef consumed in the US is processed in one of 4 plants. 
And to supply the need for cheap meat (because we are all constantly broke) the cows get more than just grass to eat. 
part of the discussion is the 'finishing' with grain (the majority is done this way), the cows are corralled in feed lots, eat grain, chew cud and hang out (PETA thinks it's cruel...). Use of pharmaceuticals is also possible....plus, of course, the large amounts are a strain on the surroundings, and the low price a burden on the producers.
You will probably not go back to supermarket meat (if you can afford to) once you had some raised by a small farm, processed by a small abattoir. (there also seems to be a lot of water in commercial meat....that's why they have to put those diaper thingies in the packs, and as it seems, it's part of the poundage in some stores)
And of course it keeps the small farm near the urban centers from selling to developers.....

I am not too far removed from people who had meat only a couple of times a week.
Of course, one of my favorite things in the world is Black Forrest Ham - not the junk sold here under the label! The good stuff, not cooked into oblivion, but cured and smoked to perfection, with a small remnant of silky fat around the edge.....hmmmmmmmmmmmmm
Prosciutto is a rather expensive substitute....

The problem is that we have become so affluent in the last half century or so, we forgot that vegetables are the base of the meal, meat the flavoring, not the main part. The balance is out of whack. 
And we eat too much.
And we fell for the commercial spiel, concocted after WWII, when the companies who supplied the troops with grub needed to find civilian ways for their prepared food lines. Enter the TV dinner.

Plant a victory garden, keep some chickens....feed clean grass to your cow, and you have clean meat.

(and yeah, that reincarnation thing....just imagine the cows were politicians in a past life - they deserve it!)


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 13, 2015)

Been doing good with this...except for what seems to have been more than the usually trips to (good) Chinese restaurants last week. However I did find a cold noodle vegetable dish that is absolutely delicious and all I need to get when I go to at least one of the 3 good restaurants...but sadly that one also has some incredibly good dumplings too.... today is left overs from there and yes there is chicken and pork in the large amount of vegetables I threw in... but tonight is salad and then a concert my youngest is in.


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 13, 2015)

Xue Sheng said:


> Been doing good with this...except for what seems to have been more than the usually trips to (good) Chinese restaurants last week. However I did find a cold noodle vegetable dish that is absolutely delicious and all I need to get when I go to at least one of the 3 good restaurants...but sadly that one also has some incredibly good dumplings too.... today is left overs from there and yes there is chicken and pork in the large amount of vegetables I threw in... but tonight is salad and then a concert my youngest is in.



The Koreans have a dish called Neng Myon (Cold noodles), which is usually served with a few very thin slices of meat, with some vegetables, ice, and seasoned with wasabi and red pepper paste.  You can get it with no meat.



Zero said:


> I reckon I have a hankering to try that fried chicken, chicken burger!!!
> 
> ...



When I mentioned it to my wife her first reaction was surprise.  Thinking for a few moments, she allowed as how _SHE_ would like to try it.  We've been married 37 years and it turns out I never knew her.  Kind of sad when you think on it.  ;-)


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 13, 2015)

Zero said:


> ...
> One of the, if not the very best, things to ever come out of the States was the Tur-Du-Ken for Thanks Giving or Christmas time (I forget which). Whole turkey, turkey stuffing, stuffed with whole duck, orange stuffing, stuffed with whole chicken, chicken stuffing and with strips of bacon layered all over the outside of the turkey.  Freakin' awesome.  When I was a kid back in NZ we had a yank who came to a Christmas hungi (a hungi is basically a mega-moist underground food steamer which the Maori use/used for cooking.  Where you dig a pit in the back yard, chuck in some rocks, get a big fire going and burn it down, chuck in all your food wrapped in flax (or these days wet potato sacks or whatever) and then bury it in dirt and leave for a good few hours; the meat just falls off the bone).
> 
> Anyhow, this yank fella came over with all these birds and stuffing and set about getting it together and chucked it in the oven in the house. When it was cooked it was insanely good (and decadent). The bros went nuts for it and I had to fight for what I could get.
> ...



I've heard of it and that it was good.  I do not however, recommend Tofurkey.  A concoction made from tofu and goodness only knows what else.  My daughter went through a bout of vegetarianism, and proudly brought that to the house one Thanksgiving dinner.  Luckily we did have real turkey.  I don't know how to describe the taste.  It wasn't like tofu and it wasn't like turkey.  Whoever thought that up must have been a vegetarian all their life and didn't know what turkey tasted like.  As for my daughter, we gently tried to get her to mend her ways, and after several years, she is now more likely to eat meat.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 13, 2015)

oftheherd1 said:


> The Koreans have a dish called Neng Myon (Cold noodles), which is usually served with a few very thin slices of meat, with some vegetables, ice, and seasoned with wasabi and red pepper paste.  You can get it with no meat.



While I was eating my cold noodle dish, I believe my my wife was eating Neng Myon, however it had a different name, it was in Chinese. But she was telling me it was Korean Cold Noodles and it is almost exactly the same as you described, with the meat, just no ice.


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 13, 2015)

Xue Sheng said:


> While I was eating my cold noodle dish, I believe my my wife was eating Neng Myon, however it had a different name, it was in Chinese. But she was telling me it was Korean Cold Noodles and it is almost exactly the same as you described, with the meat, just no ice.



That is interesting, since I am pretty sure 'neng' is derived from one of the Chinese dialects for cold.  Myon or a dirivative is all over the far east meaning noodles, as in Ra Men or Ra Myon.

EDIT:  I got to thinking, often in Korean, they combine a Korean word with a Chinese word.  Myon being pretty certainly of Chinese origin, neng must be Korean.  It is also used for refrigerator, a refrigerator being a neng jang go.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 13, 2015)

oftheherd1 said:


> That is interesting, since I am pretty sure 'neng' is derived from one of the Chinese dialects for cold.  Myon or a dirivative is all over the far east meaning noodles, as in Ra Men or Ra Myon.



May have been written out in English as Neng Myon,  I don't know, she read the Chinese and she is a native Mandarin speaker, I shall have to ask her what it is called when I get the chance and tell you how she pronounces it in Mandarin

And noodle to her is not "men" it is miàntiáo and Korea is hánguó so there may be a dialect difference, I shall check


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 13, 2015)

Xue Sheng said:


> May have been written out in English as Neng Myon,  I don't know, she read the Chinese and she is a native Mandarin speaker, I shall have to ask her what it is called when I get the chance and tell you how she pronounces it in Mandarin
> 
> And noodle to her is not "men" it is miàntiáo and Korea is hánguó so there may be a dialect difference, I shall check



Interesting again.  The Koreans name for themselves is 'han gook.'  The Vietnamese name for Koreans is (nguoi) dai han.  'Nguoi' used that way is a classifier for people.  

'Men' is the word the Japanese use for noodles as in the grocery store la men noodles.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 13, 2015)

Actually Mandarin for a Korean person is hánguóren

Now this is a guess based on trusting a google search, but I think Korean, meaning Korean person, in Cantonese is Hon Gwok Yan


----------



## granfire (May 13, 2015)

oftheherd1 said:


> When I mentioned it to my wife her first reaction was surprise.  Thinking for a few moments, she allowed as how _SHE_ would like to try it.  We've been married 37 years and it turns out I never knew her.  Kind of sad when you think on it.  ;-)


Sound awesome, a brand new woman to court!


----------



## granfire (May 13, 2015)

oftheherd1 said:


> 'Men' is the word the Japanese use for noodles as in the grocery store la men noodles.


men=noodle?
Makes perfect sense!


----------

